# Авиация > Работы на сайте www.airforce.ru >  Фото МиГ-25РБФ Ильи Стадника

## Panda-9

С самого утра смотрю на этот снимок http://www.airforce.ru/photogallery/...25rbf_1200.htm
И чем больше смотрю, тем больше уверен в том, что луна приклеена фотошопом. Самолет снят явно коротокофокусной оптикой, не больше 50 мм. А при таком фокусном даже возле горизонта луна будет малюсенькой совсем. А тут монстр такой. Есть и другие признаки монтажа. В общем, снимок-то хороший, но зачем "художествами" его ценность снижать?

----------


## Nazar

> Самолет снят явно коротокофокусной оптикой, не больше 50 мм.


Не факт.




> Есть и другие признаки монтажа. В общем, снимок-то хороший, но зачем "художествами" его ценность снижать?


Фото явно постановочное и очень качественное, но луна у меня то-же вызывает сомнения.

----------


## Антоха

а мне просто очень нра:)

----------


## Gefest83

МиГ скорее всего Мончегорский, и если фото сделано в середине января, то луна у нас тут как раз такая здоровенная и была... Мне кажется не фотожоп!

----------


## Nazar

Скорее всего Мончегорский, если фото свежее.

----------


## AndyK

Илья с бывшего мончегорского полка, с 24-ок

----------


## An-Z

> С самого утра смотрю на этот снимок....
> ...Есть и другие признаки монтажа. В общем, снимок-то хороший, но зачем "художествами" его ценность снижать?


Даже если это монтаж, то  чем этот факт снижает ценность фотографии? Красиво ведь и технически выполнено хорошо.

----------


## Nazar

> Даже если это монтаж, то  чем этот факт снижает ценность фотографии? Красиво ведь и технически выполнено хорошо.


Андрей, да абсолютно ничем. Фото превосходное.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Илья с бывшего мончегорского полка, с 24-ок


А почему с бывшего то? Фото в Монче и сделано... Кстати я вот больше смотрел не на луну, а на равномерно освещенный борт и проработанный газоотбойник на заднем плане - как бы не это RAW обработанный. Мои ночные фото в JPEG всегда более контрастны раз, и задник больше затемняется два... Здесь прямого освещения нет, но тем не менее...

----------


## F70173

[QUOTE=Мелихов Александр;70574]А почему с бывшего то?QUOTE]

Сань, ну полков то уже нет давно, поэтому из бывшего

А вообще, не думал что вокруг фотки поднимется такая дискуссия ))) Ей конечно в самый раз в Рождество на главную попасть было, но не успели немного...

----------


## FLOGGER

> Фото превосходное.


Да, 25-й - это, конечно, *АППАРАТ!* *КРАСАВЕЦ!*

----------


## Gefest83

А вот вопрос такой, только не бить))) А 31-е фоткали???

----------


## An-Z

:Biggrin:  Каков вопрос, таков и ответ!))) 31-е фоткали!

----------


## Gefest83

> Каков вопрос, таков и ответ!))) 31-е фоткали!


 :Biggrin: а мона, ну хотябы...ну чуточку...ну... ПОКАЖИТЕ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!!! :Eek:

----------


## An-Z

Да их целая тема! И ещё будут...

----------


## flyfrog

> С самого утра смотрю на этот снимок http://www.airforce.ru/photogallery/...25rbf_1200.htm
> И чем больше смотрю, тем больше уверен в том, что луна приклеена фотошопом. Самолет снят явно коротокофокусной оптикой, не больше 50 мм. А при таком фокусном даже возле горизонта луна будет малюсенькой совсем. А тут монстр такой. Есть и другие признаки монтажа. В общем, снимок-то хороший, но зачем "художествами" его ценность снижать?


Добрый ночер.. Хе-хе.. луна фотошоп, но я как-то этого и не скрывал никогда :Rolleyes: . Снято не помню точно, но по-моему на 16мм. И да, из фотошопа луна только.. а так да, тянутый РАВ...

Зачем - захотелось..

----------


## Panda-9

*flyfrog*, снимок, действительно, очень достойный. Но, на мой взгляд, добавление луны автоматически превращает документально-художественное фото в коллаж или какой-то иной жанр. И если уж "клеить" луну, то я б лепил ее вдвое-втрое меньшего размера и ниже-левее. Правды жизни было б больше. Глядишь, никто б и не прицепился. :Smile:

----------


## Антоха

> Добрый ночер.. Хе-хе.. луна фотошоп, но я как-то этого и не скрывал никогда. Снято не помню точно, но по-моему на 16мм. И да, из фотошопа луна только.. а так да, тянутый РАВ...
> 
> Зачем - захотелось..


жаль... так мы скоро и самолёты начнем приклеивать к фотографиям облаков...

----------


## flyfrog

> *flyfrog*, снимок, действительно, очень достойный. Но, на мой взгляд, добавление луны автоматически превращает документально-художественное фото в коллаж или какой-то иной жанр. И если уж "клеить" луну, то я б лепил ее вдвое-втрое меньшего размера и ниже-левее. Правды жизни было б больше. Глядишь, никто б и не прицепился.


возможно сейчас я сделал-бы  как-то иначе, а может и вообще не трогал-бы.. но это снимок седьмого или восьмого года, и смысла что-то менять я не вижу...

К тому-же я свои фотографии позиционирую чисто как художественные, т.е. так как я их вижу..и потому допускаю некоторые домыслы иной раз..

----------


## Nazar

> возможно сейчас я сделал-бы  как-то иначе, а может и вообще не трогал-бы.. но это снимок седьмого или восьмого года, и смысла что-то менять я не вижу...
> 
> К тому-же я свои фотографии позиционирую чисто как художественные, т.е. так как я их вижу..и потому допускаю некоторые домыслы иной раз..


Главное что-бы самому нравилось, я иногда то-же маленько эксперементирую с фото, на этом "солнышко" на остекление рисовал
( фото сжимал быстро, по-этому качество уплыло )

----------

